# Liquor Land Price Guarantee



## Brew Matt (14/11/13)

There is no Liquorland in my area, but when this banner came up, at first I thought they had decided to play hardball against the larger players, until I read the conditions..... which are pretty specific.

Only covers six items. The items have to actually be advertised by DM or BWS. The adverts have to appear in only the 2 specified news papers.

Maybe I am missing something, but unless you only have a Liquorland in your town, what is the advantage to the consumer?

I haven't read the fine print, but wondering by what margin they will beat the price, or whether they just match it?

Offer expires end of the year!


----------

